# Question



## amber (Dec 11, 2004)

I just posted happy birthdays to two people.  Both messages disappeared, so I re wrote them again, one message came back, the other did not.


----------



## MJ (Dec 11, 2004)

They were moved to the  forum "introductions and Birthdays" forum. They did not disapear.


----------



## GB (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Amber,

I believe your messages were moved to the Introductions and Birthdays section.


----------

